# Header optimieren f. Outlook, Lotus Domino



## vewa (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe die Aufgabe herauszufinden, wie ein hmtl-programmierter Header optmiert sein muss, der in Outlook unter Lotus Domino eingesetzt werden soll.

Leider finde ich seit Stunden keine Lösung.

Gibt es hier jemand, der damit Erfahrung hat und mir dazu etwas sagen kann?

Danke und viele Grüße

Vewa


----------



## Quaese (18. Januar 2005)

Hi,

vielleicht findest du in diesem Forum mehr Hilfe: www.atnotes.de 

Ciao
Quaese


----------

